# What happened to quality?



## teage (Jul 9, 2015)

Is it just me or does it seem as though no one gives a crap anymore? Its push push push to meet a crazy unreal deadline to the point where the painters painted one of my units before it was even dry. Seems like the drywall manufacturer is puttin out crap too and on top of that the wall boarders hung nothing but crap so now I have crap board with crap hanging and painters up my ying yang ready to paint wet mud.:furious:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You forgot to mention the crap framing, crap trusses, crap hvac install, crap can lights that bulge the ceilings down, the crap no staple insulation and the crap pex plumbing.
It makes it hard to give a crap.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

As someone said on Nick Harmon's thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f4/what-biggest-problem-facing-drywall-today-5503/ , the problem with drywall seems to be drywall. And maybe in many ways it is. It seems to be less and less not up to meeting many of the demands of today. Including workmanship requirements that guys don't seem able to or willing to deliver.


----------

